# Pulp Fiction and Other Tarantino Films



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone else like his movies? I love the way he jumps from story to story, and then brings them all together at the end of his movies. Pulp Fiction is my favorite of his (which I actually didn't know was made all the way back in 1994).

He does have some flops, like Hostel. That movie was garbage unless you're into the whole torture thing. 

Kill Bill was also an awesome movie.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> He does have some flops, like Hostel. That movie was garbage unless you're into the whole torture thing.


This. Never saw it, don't want to. 



Pianowolfy said:


> Kill Bill was also an awesome movie.


 THIS! I'm not a fan of overly violent/gory movies, but Kill Bill was awesome.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

kill bill is one of my favorite!

most of all of quentin tarantino movies are ammaaaziinnggg


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

..wait a second..Hostel I thought was Eli Roth :/


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he and Tarantino co-produced it somehow. I could be wrong, but I'm certain Tarantino had something major to do with that movie.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 16, 2010)

Tarentino is freaking amazing. Pulp Fiction is definitely my favorite piece of his work


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2010)

I wanna post a link to the zombie director from courage (Terinteller?) but fucking google >:C

Kill Bill was cool


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 16, 2010)

His foot fetish creeps me out. He makes very hit or miss movies.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> His foot fetish creeps me out.



OH that explains the "wiggle your big toe" thing...


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> OH that explains the "wiggle your big toe" thing...


 I saw a chart earlier today with a bunch of his movies and the creepy foot fetish things in them along with other facts. I'll look for it.

Edit: here it is.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> His foot fetish creeps me out.


 UMA THURMAN'S FOOT OH GAWD D:


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

as much as i love all of his movies, i really hate the long scenes with those girls talking about total bullshit for about two hours.. no point at all.. i guess hes into that kinda thing.


and chya the foot fetish! lmao.. in death proof kurt russel totally licks his finger and swipes it on that girls feet when their sticking out of the car at the gas station. i laughed. x3


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

lol'ing pretty hard right now at the last few comments.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

oh and when the black girl had to pee at the beginning and she had her hand up her crotch.. i was just like "the shit was this important for??" and it wasnt cute either.. soo... why.....why quentin.. you sick but genius bastard.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 16, 2010)

Jackie Brown is my favorite 

Haven't seen Reservoir Dogs

I'm a lot more interested in his influences than his actual films

Also Hostel was "presented by" Tarantino. Like Hero, if you ever saw that one. Eli Roth is his liege or something. He gives me major douche chills


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 16, 2010)

Does From Dusk Till Dawn count as a Tarantino film?

Other than that, I nearly passed out laughing when Travolta accidentally blew that kid's brains out.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Jackie Brown is my favorite
> 
> Haven't seen Reservoir Dogs
> 
> ...


 

get the fuck out of here... go home.. you have to see that movie bro. its one of his best ones! D:


----------



## Lobar (Aug 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> ..wait a second..Hostel I thought was Eli Roth :/


 
It was.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Does From Dusk Till Dawn count as a Tarantino film?
> 
> Other than that, I nearly passed out laughing when Travolta accidentally blew that kid's brains out.


 

"ugh.. oh .. oh god.. i think i just shot marvin in the face.." 

i almost cried from laughing when that happened cause the volume was high and it made me jump.. totally wasnt expecting it. lol


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It was.


 
chya, and eli roth was the bear jew in "inglorious bastards" another movie that made me laugh to tears,

and hes also making the new exorcism movie


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Sgt. Donnie Donowitz. The Bear Jew. 


Fucking cash.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sgt. Donnie Donowitz. The Bear Jew.
> 
> 
> Fucking cash.


 

"you gotta knack for killin' jews huh..? HOME RUN MOTHER FUCKER!" ..... he made him a brain slushy. cute as hell ;3 and i loved that movie so much i made a picture for eli roth and he wrote to me.. "this is awesome, keep up the good work." i felt .. oh so accomplished.. *lays back and smiles* :3


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

*taken out.  to many people answered Hostel is Eli Roth's movie* *L*


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> UMA THURMAN'S FOOT OH GAWD D:


 
Yeah, but that scene was pretty sexy in From Dusk Till Dawn.  ^_^


----------



## Taralack (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL loved that quote from him re: Inglourious Basterds. 

Also, thanks to VG Cats, I will forever associate the Bear Jew with Scouts.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 17, 2010)

Pulp Fiction....I'll never get sick if that movie....ever!  

And another fave of mine, Natural Born Killers, written by Tarantino, and directed by Oliver Stone, making it doubly awesome!  See it with the deleted scenes back in it.....theres some more great stuff there.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Pulp Fiction....I'll never get sick if that movie....ever!
> 
> And another fave of mine, Natural Born Killers, written by Tarantino, and directed by Oliver Stone, making it doubly awesome!  See it with the deleted scenes back in it.....theres some more great stuff there.



i laughed so hard... so hard... 


and kill bill was just... perfect.. no stupid parts, all was pin point just amazing.. especially that anime-ish part with o-ren ishii


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 17, 2010)

Areve a dareche


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Also, thanks to VG Cats, I will forever associate the Bear Jew with Scouts.


 
Same here.

My personal favorites are Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill.  Wasn't a big fan of Inglorious, but I guess it was okay.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

I still need to see Pulp Fiction D:


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I still need to see Pulp Fiction D:


 
wuh-wuh-wuh-WHAT

You haven't seen Pulp Fiction?

UNPOSSIBLE

THIS IS BLASPHEMY

THIS IS MADNESS


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

I know! I've never seen it on TV and I don't have a DVD of it or anything. I don't torrent movies.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I know! I've never seen it on TV and I don't have a DVD of it or anything. I don't torrent movies.


 
QUICK! 20 MIN LEFT!


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I still need to see Pulp Fiction D:


 
you need to see it, its awesome and has plenty great actors, and its got some humor in it also.. 

and also .. i liked inglorious bastards but the almost hour and half of talking just killed it.. like alot of his movies, but its k cause i still love all of his movies. :3 

mah fav's, pulp fiction,kill bill 1&2,reservoir dogs. and well from dusk till dawn was ok =P

and pulp fiction is seriously not that expensive if you buy it from moviestop or any other store, its worth the buy too


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 17, 2010)

Here, someone has a youtube channel dedicated to the movie. I haven't watched them directly from his channel so I dunno how they're edited or whatever, but it looks alright. If you're bored :3  

[video=youtube;yVpwra1TJDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVpwra1TJDY[/video]


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll hold off. I'll try to get my friend to let me watch it at his house or something before I go back to school on Friday.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> from dusk till dawn was ok =P


 
Haha I want one of these:

[yt]GVVmNcqVqWI[/yt]


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Haha I want one of these:
> 
> [yt]GVVmNcqVqWI[/yt]


 
penis six shooter ftw. but you know it took three people to control that thing? they explain how it works on the dvd


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll hold off. I'll try to get my friend to let me watch it at his house or something before I go back to school on Friday.


 
Are you surrreeeeeee?? It's a really good movieeee :3 *nudges*

jk. But it is worth the time (it's a longer movie) if you decide to watch it before you go back, I think so neway.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

i love the girl thats all like "trippy" :3

but chya, pulp fiction is a classic.


----------



## Machine (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I still need to see Pulp Fiction D:


When you see it, you'll orgasm out of your eyeballs.

Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill have so far been my favorite Tarantino films. I need to see the rest of Inglorious Basterds, and I need to see Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> When you see it, you'll orgasm out of your eyeballs.
> 
> Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill have so far been my favorite Tarantino films. I need to see the rest of Inglorious Basterds, and I need to see Reservoir Dogs.


 
why has no one seen reservoir dogs..? :<


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 17, 2010)

He's made 2 good movies - Pulp Fiction being one of them.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 18, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> why has no one seen reservoir dogs..? :<


 
indeed.

That was a great flick for sure.  Lotta great people in it as well....nad it just such a twisted tale.


Also, anybody here see the movie "Four Rooms"?  It's 4 short stories taking place in the same up scale hotel, with this one bell hop who keeps getting caught up in each story somehow.  Funny as hell.  Tarantino did one of the segments....the one with the "lighter bet".....if you've seen it, you'll know what I mean.


----------

